# The Glorious Mass Effect Effect



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

[Possible spoilers for a fantastic game franchise. If you haven't played the games yet, run away now! ]

~~~

The Mass Effect Effect, N. The state of being sucked in to a truly epic, immersive experience known as the Mass Effect Universe for prolonged periods of time, regardless of ones status of being a gamer or not. Often resultant in profound feelings of glee and happiness.

Mass Effect 1: Winner of over 30 'Best of' awards, and over 40 others; widely regarded as one of the best role playing games of the last decade









Mas Effect 2: Winner of over 113 'Best of' awards and a BAFTA for Best Game of 2010; also considered one of the best games of the last decade.









Post ITT if you've played/loved either of the Mass Effect games.

And of course, lets get some MBTI all up in this


----------



## martini222 (Dec 8, 2010)

I started playing ME1 recently, thought the gameplay was boring but people say the story is so great I have to play it. Is the story that great?


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

^ *Want.*


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

Not to troll, but I've found the first one to be fairly meh. I like it, but I just can't get so excited over it. I loved FFXIII and much of the Final Fantasy series.


----------



## Out0fAmmo (Nov 30, 2010)

I absolutely LOVE the Mass Effect universe! I can't wait for ME3 and that anime movie they're supposed to be doing.


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

martini222 said:


> I started playing ME1 recently, thought the gameplay was boring but people say the story is so great I have to play it. Is the story that great?


_Yes._

I know - the planet exploration mechanic is tedious as flip, and the inventory is horrible (i have no idea how that made it into the game. Where they coincidentally drunk whenever they discussed the inventory system??), but those things are optional. Keep at it, and you'll likely see why this game is so highly regarded.



Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Not to troll, but I've found the first one to be fairly meh. I like it, but I just can't get so excited over it. I loved FFXIII and much of the Final Fantasy series.


Well, it looks like you're used to JRPGs. Have you played ME2?



Out0fAmmo said:


> I absolutely LOVE the Mass Effect universe! I can't wait for ME3 and that anime movie they're supposed to be doing.


I wonder if they're going to have the same voice actors.. or if its going to be about the games' characters at all. Maybe a movie about the First Contact War?

I'm uneasy about the live-action movie.. 
Generally when Hollywood gets their hands on a franchise, major changes are going to be made...


----------



## UserFriendly (Apr 10, 2011)

I've been waiting to try this series...damn I'm so behind. Need new computer.


----------



## Who (Jan 2, 2010)

I only started ME1 recently, but what I dislike about what I've seen so far is that the story really doesn't seem as interesting as everyone says it is. Maybe it's just me, but ever since Neverwinter Nights, it seems as though almost every Bioware game has had the same story elements. Case in point:


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

Who said:


> I only started ME1 recently, but what I dislike about what I've seen so far is that the story really doesn't seem as interesting as everyone says it is. Maybe it's just me, but ever since Neverwinter Nights, it seems as though almost every Bioware game has had the same story elements. Case in point:
> 
> ~snip~


We know, (or at least i personally know), and that does irk me some...

And I think its not about the cliche, its whether the cliche works. (See: Avatar) But given, its a bit weird when the _same company_ creates and propagates the _same cliches_..

But flip, they still manage to make the games so damn immersive and awesome.


----------



## SullenAesir (Apr 10, 2011)

Who said:


> Case in point:
> http://cdn-www.cracked.com/articleimages/ob/biowareupdated3_web.jpg


 Reminds me of this:
http://media1.gameinformer.com/imagefeed/featured/gameinformer/joeblog/gi_rpgflowchart.jpg


----------



## Shahada (Apr 26, 2010)

Who said:


> I only started ME1 recently, but what I dislike about what I've seen so far is that the story really doesn't seem as interesting as everyone says it is. Maybe it's just me, but ever since Neverwinter Nights, it seems as though almost every Bioware game has had the same story elements. Case in point:


Hahaha, yeah, that's Bioware alright. It's definitely not just you, they're very fond of these copy and paste plots, characters, and even "choices." That being said though I still like most of their games in spite of myself. Dragon Age I thought was pretty darn good, the gameplay reminded me of Baldur's Gate II (albeit dumbed down a little) which is one of my favorite games ever, and though the story was somewhat formulaic they at least made the "moral" decisions a little less black and white. As for ME, I thought ME1 was okay despite the combat being kind of meh and annoying sidequests, but I liked ME2 a lot more. I think it's barely even an RPG but I'm fine with that, it just plays really well and accomplishes the "interactive sci-fi movie" type thing better than ME1 did in my experience. I haven't even bothered with DA2 though because I heard it's just awful. I'm looking forward to ME3, though I think it and any other Bioware game is going to have a hard time beating Fallout: New Vegas for the best RPG I've played in the last few years.


----------



## JigOS (Nov 4, 2010)

So i reckon Shepard's an ESTP. Possibly J, but i think P. 

Anyone think differently?


----------



## MachinegunDojo (Dec 27, 2009)

Mass Effect is a great game, I lost my saved game from ME1 though so I played ME2 without the import... other then Ash nothing was the same as I played.... ugh. I just can't bring myself to play the first one again though. ME2 is great and I would like to do it again, but I REALLY EFFIN HATE THE MAKO so there's not much of a point unless I can play ME1 again.


----------



## Hermes (Aug 9, 2010)

Gotta say only played the first one, game play was pretty average but storyline and the background universe was pretty damn good. As to being an rpg I have to say that the Witcher 1 is a better rpg ( The xbox version of ME1 was released at the same time as the Witcher) but ME1 is better than most rpgs out there.


----------

